

Russian Hackers Publish Passwords to Nearly 5M Email Accounts - hashx
http://www.businessinsider.in/Russian-Hackers-Publish-Passwords-To-Nearly-5-Million-Email-Accounts/articleshow/42189899.cms

======
switch33
WARNING: This is probably fake and a scam. If you ctrl + f you are giving away
your account name to the site which can be done with some simple javascript.

There was a talk about that a while back. And the username can then be used
for a bruteforce attack. News companies need to stop being so dumb and
reporting on these fake hacks.

